# مساعدة في تكييف شباك يفصل كل 10 دقائق



## bissag (23 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم

يوجد لدي مشكلة في تكييف شباك و اريد ان اعرف كيفية حل المشكلة

المشكلة هي في وقت الظهيرة فقط عندما يكون الجو حار , التكيف يعمل حوالي 10 دقائق ثم يفصل ثم يشتغل مرة اخري بعد 10 دقائق و يظل هذا الحال حتي يتعدل الجو بالخارج عند المساء و لا يفصل التكييف مرة اخري و يعمل جيدا.

فمت بعمل شك علي كومبريسر التكيبف ووجدته ساخن جدا, لا استطيع لمسه اكثر من نصف ثانية (اعتقد هذا هو سبب فصل التكييف) ولكن لا اعرف ما هو الحل؟

قمت بتنظيف الجهاز بالكامل و المروحة الخلفية تعمل جيدا فلماذا مازال الكومبريسور يسخن بهذه الشدة و المروحة تعمل جيدا؟

ارجو ايجاد الحل
التكييف هو كاريير شباك 2 ونص حصان

شكرا


----------



## mohamed abrahim (23 يونيو 2011)

الاخ الفاضل تاكد من كميه الغاز فى المكيف ثم من الوصلات الكهربائيه او ان المكيف موضوع بصوره مباشره لاشعه الشمس حيث تتعامد على الكمبريسور واخير تاكد من المكثف او جود عائق فى دائره الغاز والله الموفق


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (23 يونيو 2011)

_الاخ الكريم 1جرب علي درجه البروده كي يفصل بعدزمن اطول الثيرمثتات 2لوهنالك اتربه وعوالق خلف الفلتر مما يسبب تراكم الثلج اغسل المكييف جيدا_


----------



## عمادالجعفرى (24 يونيو 2011)

اول حاجة لو فيه مشكلة فى كمبروسور يبقا فترة فصله هتكون اكثر من 10 دقائق 
فهذه مكلة من سينسور الخارجى الا على المكثف بتكون مقاومته قلة فغير 
سينسور الخارجى وانشاء الله هيشتغل تمام 
ام بالنسبة سخونة كمبروسور فى هذا شى طبيعى


----------



## bissag (24 يونيو 2011)

ابن عوف عبداللطيف قال:


> _الاخ الكريم 1جرب علي درجه البروده كي يفصل بعدزمن اطول الثيرمثتات 2لوهنالك اتربه وعوالق خلف الفلتر مما يسبب تراكم الثلج اغسل المكييف جيدا_



اخي جربت وضع درجة البرودة علي 26 ولكن لم يتغير شيء



عمادالجعفرى قال:


> اول حاجة لو فيه مشكلة فى كمبروسور يبقا فترة فصله هتكون اكثر من 10 دقائق
> فهذه مكلة من سينسور الخارجى الا على المكثف بتكون مقاومته قلة فغير
> سينسور الخارجى وانشاء الله هيشتغل تمام
> ام بالنسبة سخونة كمبروسور فى هذا شى طبيعى



شكرا و لكن لماذا بعد العاشرة مساء التكييف يعمل طبيعي ولا يفصل مثل ما يفعله في فترة الظهيرة؟


----------



## bissag (24 يونيو 2011)

مشاركة مكررة


----------



## alihassanalawadi (24 يونيو 2011)

اخي الكريم تاكد من قيمة الفولتية الداخلة للتكييف


----------



## sherif omar (24 يونيو 2011)

ضع بلب الترموستات في ماء ساخن ان طالت الفتره غير الترموستات


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (25 يونيو 2011)

_اخي الكريم 26عملت العكس تماما:10: اعلى درجه بروده16 اما26ذت الحراره مره فيفصل سريع وابشرك الاستهلاك حيكون اكثر في صرف الكهرباء لو ماعدلت الوضع اضبط الدرجه على 22 مناسب وطبن طبيعي يفصل الكمبر سرسريع طالما انته قللت درجه البروده_​


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (25 يونيو 2011)

زيادة ونقصان الفولتية تسبب هذه المشكلة تأكد اخي الكريم من مقدار الفولت الواصل الى الجهاز اثناء فترة حدوث المشكلة وبعد زوال المشكلة .

واعلم اخي الكريم ان المكيف اذا كان في مكان محشور ( اي المكثف لايصله الهواء الكافي حتى تتم عملية تبادل الحرارة ) فانه يتسبب في زيادة الحمل على ملفات الضاغط مما يؤدي الى فصله عن طريق الاوفرلود الداخلي وكذلك اذا كان المكثف في مكان حار جدا فانه يسبب نفس المشكلة ويفضل وضع مظلة له في هذه الحالة


تحياتي


----------

